# Best Shin Guard Sleeves or Locks?



## Hired Gun (May 17, 2017)

Many out there -what do you feel are the best - many stretch out to quickly or too tight and uncomfortable.   Wraps?


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (May 17, 2017)

http://www.storelli.com/soccer-leg-guard-360.html


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 17, 2017)

Hired Gun said:


> Many out there -what do you feel are the best - many stretch out to quickly or too tight and uncomfortable.   Wraps?


This may sound a bit odd but you may want to consider calf compression sleeves used for running. They are made from durable materials and run from the base of the knee to the ankle. They offer a snug fit and easily adjusted.


----------



## Dargle (May 17, 2017)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> http://www.storelli.com/soccer-leg-guard-360.html


My keeper kid has found those Storelli sleeves really confining and tight.  Maybe they just don't work well if you have a larger than average calf or if you generate a lot out of power and explosion out of your calf.

Bottom line, the firmer the shinguard protection, the more likely it is going to feel tight somewhere on your leg.


----------



## Hired Gun (May 17, 2017)

DD does not like the confining feeling, tight feel with the Nike sleeves and other sleeves.  Tried soft pre-wrap too.  Tried locks as well in the past.  A tight pair of soccer socks alone worked the best in the past.


----------



## outside! (May 17, 2017)

My son likes the G-Form shin guards.
http://g-form.com/soccer-shin-guards


----------



## meatsweats (May 17, 2017)

Both my girls use EvoPower 1 shin guard. Although, I think they are 1.3 now. I can attest to the fact that they are very long lasting and comfortable for olders, no slip at all. And for my younger, who gets really bad shin rash, they protect the skin very well. Wouldn't use anything other than these.  Oh, and they wash up well.


----------



## pewpew (May 17, 2017)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> http://www.storelli.com/soccer-leg-guard-360.html


My DD is also a GK. She recently had to finally toss the UA sleeves she's been running for a long time. After getting stepped on a few times recently I showed her the Storelli sleeves and asked her what she thought. She said sure..even though the extra padding is only on the outside and there's no guarantee where a field player might step on you. They are very snug she said but she likes them. I said she better like them because I spent $40 on them and I'm not buying anything else until these are beat to death!!


----------



## pewpew (May 17, 2017)

The UA shin plates she has are pretty wide and really thick. I know many out there like the small/thin type but she likes the UA ones.
I guess with the occupational hazards of being a GK it makes sense.


----------



## Bananacorner (May 18, 2017)

My daughter loves Mad Dogs shin guard sleeves. They are the best material and they have a pocket that fits most shin guards. Three sizes. And really cool patterns. 
But they recently closed up shop...


----------



## younothat (May 18, 2017)

Some of you have expensive tastes, the basic will do








Seriously my son is been digging the Adidas Paris ghost guards, the set was only like $15.  Look for the guards that come bundled with sleeves


----------



## Goalie1310 (May 18, 2017)

My kids b07 ,g06 love the Storelli sleeves they are long lasting and add some extra protection .


----------



## bruinblue14 (May 18, 2017)

I second the adidas ghost guards. My kid likes that they don't get stinky because the guard goes inside a pocket and doesn't lie directly on the shin. The sleeve is a compression sleeve.


----------



## meatsweats (May 18, 2017)

bruinblue14 said:


> I second the adidas ghost guards. My kid likes that they don't get stinky because the guard goes inside a pocket and doesn't lie directly on the shin. The sleeve is a compression sleeve.


That's similar to the Puma EvoPower. I'll have to check these out as well. Seem a tiny bit cheaper.


----------

